# Marco Liorni nuovo conduttore di Reazione a Catena



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo TvZoom, *Marco Liorni* sarà il nuovo conduttore del quiz estivo *Reazione a Catena*, che tornerà la prossima estate su Rai 1. Il conduttore de La Vita in Diretta succederà ad Amadeus che ne ha presentato, con grande successo, le ultime edizioni.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2018)

Spero sia una bufala e che Amadeus resti. La fa benissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2018)

Ma veramente guardate questa roba ? 

Io non ho neanche il digitale terreste, solo Sky e Netflix .


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente guardate questa roba ?
> 
> Io non ho neanche il digitale terreste, solo Sky e Netflix .



Sono programmi bellissimi. Anche io ho sky e anche Premium. Netflix no


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spero sia una bufala e che Amadeus resti. La fa benissimo


Amadeus non resta e quest'estate già hanno fatto i provini per trovare il nuovo conduttore. Liorni è bravo, ma io lo vedo più adatto per altri programmi. Io avrei puntato di più su Alessandro Greco.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Amadeus non resta e quest'estate già hanno fatto i provini per trovare il nuovo conduttore. Liorni è bravo, ma io lo vedo più adatto per altri programmi. Io avrei puntato di più su Alessandro Greco.



Anche a me Greco piace molto. Siamo anche conterranei (pugliesi entrambi,io Altamura (ba) lui Taranto)


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente guardate questa roba ?
> 
> Io non ho neanche il digitale terreste, solo Sky e Netflix .


Visto che guardi Sky e Netflix, per quanto riguarda i programmi d'intrattenimento non è che l'offerta sia molto distante da quella dei canali primari televisivi eh. Cioè dimmi le differenze tra Italia's Got Talent e Tale e Quale e Tu Si Que Vales, oppure tra Cattelan e Fazio. Brutte copie delle brutte copie.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente guardate questa roba ?
> 
> Io non ho neanche il digitale terreste, solo Sky e Netflix .



L'ho pensato anche io, c'è ancora gente che guarda la TV?
Anche senza Sky e Netflix c'è lo streaming


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Amadeus non resta e quest'estate già hanno fatto i provini per trovare il nuovo conduttore. Liorni è bravo, ma io lo vedo più adatto per altri programmi. Io avrei puntato di più su Alessandro Greco.



anche io ci vedrei bene greco, mi piace molto tant'è che cerco di non perdermi una puntata di zero e lode. 

liorni è un giornalista, non lo vedo per niente adatto a condurre un quiz. 
vabbe che negli anni passati l'hanno condotto anche pupo o pino insegno, anche loro conduttori improvvisati. 

peccato cmq che amadeus molli.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche io ci vedrei bene greco, mi piace molto tant'è che cerco di non perdermi una puntata di zero e lode.
> 
> *liorni è un giornalista*, non lo vedo per niente adatto a condurre un quiz.
> vabbe che negli anni passati l'hanno condotto anche pupo o pino insegno, anche loro conduttori improvvisati.
> ...


Non è nemmeno quello, è uno dei tanti conduttori che visto che hanno il bel faccino, possono fare tutto. Come la D'Urso, neanche lei c'ha il patentino.


----------

